# Hintergrundfarbe



## Harry01 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte Fotos auf CD brennen und einem Bekannten schicken. Wenn man Fotos ganz normal auf eine CD brennt, ist der Hintergrund weiß, was etwas langweilig aussieht. Ich hätte gerne einen grauen Hintergrund. 

Frage: Kann man die Hintergrundfarbe wählen - wenn ja, wie geht das bitte?

Gruß
Harry01


----------



## Harry01 (21. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
die Sache hat sich erledigt!

Gruß
Harr01


----------



## sight011 (22. Februar 2014)

Na dann schreib doch deinen Lösungsansatz


----------



## chmee (22. Februar 2014)

Der Frage nach ist nicht Photoshop für den Hintergrund verantwortlich, sondern das Wiedergabegerät bzw. Software. Also wohl eher keine Photoshop-Frage 

mfg chmee


----------



## Harry01 (2. März 2014)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Na dann schreib doch deinen Lösungsansatz



Es gibt keine Lösung, außer man verwendet ein Programm für Foto Shows.


----------

